
Ad-hoc Video App videmic – Beta testers wanted - videmic
https://www.videmic.de/en/EarlyBird
======
videmic
videmic is an ad-hoc video app enabling you to record, watch, and share videos
everywhere and instantly with your friends and other people in your proximity
from smartphone to smartphone. Without cellular, without wi-fi, and without
any server. The beta version of the app is available for a closed group in the
Google Play Store. As a beta tester you have to register yourself on our
website with your e-mail address as Early Bird User. Within 24 hours later you
will receive a link to the Google Play store, from where you can download the
app videmic. We look forward to lots of feedback. Thank you for your support.
Please note : The app only runs on Android 4.4 and later versions.

